# Does smoke penetrate through foil...



## id2nv2nj2ca (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi guys and gals.  I'm currently smoking three racks of pork spare ribs in my MES 40.  The good news, I have finally got my AMNPS smoking for the entire time of the smoke, after some help from Todd.

My question is, since planning to do the 3-2-1 method, does smoke continue to be effective while the ribs are in the foil, or does it completely block it?  Sure hope this isn't a stupid question, but I searched and couldn't find anything on the subject.

Thanks in advance. :)


----------



## themule69 (Mar 10, 2013)

id2nv2nj2ca said:


> Hi guys and gals.  I'm currently smoking three racks of pork spare ribs in my MES 40.  The good news, I have finally got my AMNPS smoking for the entire time of the smoke, after some help from Todd.
> 
> My question is, since planning to do the 3-2-1 method, does smoke continue to be effective while the ribs are in the foil, or does it completely block it?  Sure hope this isn't a stupid question, but I searched and couldn't find anything on the subject.
> 
> Thanks in advance. :)


no smoke to speak of will get in. it might leak a little if you don't get the foil tight but not much. save the pellets.


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 10, 2013)

Smoke will not be effective with foil. Save yourself some pellets.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 10, 2013)

No smoke will penetrate the foil - period - unless of course you leave it open but then what would be the point.


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  That's what I thought.  Seems I got just about the right amount of pellets then.  They are almost done smoking and the wife and I just finished foiling them.  Looking for fall of the bone tender when all is said and done.  Thanks again. :)


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 10, 2013)

No problemo!  Be sure to post some q-view when you're done!

Cause


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 10, 2013)

The only time I let smoke roll while I am in Foil is when I add some Chix Leg Quarters. Because of the cook timing the 2 hour foil time and 1+/- finishing hour it is just the right timing to add bird to the smoker and All comes out at the same time ready to eat...JJ


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca (Mar 10, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> No problemo!  Be sure to post some q-view when you're done!
> 
> Cause


Hahaha.  True, true.  Here you go.













After Rub.jpg



__ id2nv2nj2ca
__ Mar 10, 2013






This is just one of the racks after Jeffs rub was added.  Dang that stuff smells good.  Especially once it's in the smoker. :)













Ready to smoke.jpg



__ id2nv2nj2ca
__ Mar 10, 2013






And here are a couple of the racks after coming out of the refrigerator overnight and ready to go in the smoker.


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca (Mar 10, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The only time I let smoke roll while I am in Foil is when I add some Chix Leg Quarters. Because of the cook timing the 2 hour foil time and 1+/- finishing hour it is just the right timing to add bird to the smoker and All comes out at the same time ready to eat...JJ


That sounds like a great idea.  We actually bought a couple of chickens at Sam's Club yesterday that we are planning on smoking after the ribs come out.  They have been brining in kosher salt since last night, and we are going to do one with Jeff's rub and one with the same seasoning that Sam's uses on their rotisserie chickens.  Will have to reload the AMNPS for that.


----------



## themule69 (Mar 10, 2013)

id2nv2nj2ca said:


> Hahaha.  True, true.  Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good so far.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the q-view!

The ribs look great and now I'm really looking forward to seeing the finished product.

P.S. JJ's always full of good ideas and recipes and such.  He's one you should follow!

Bill


----------



## jp61 (Mar 10, 2013)

Almost dinner time! I'll bet those ribs will be mighty tasty! Enjoy!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 10, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Thanks for the q-view!
> 
> The ribs look great and now I'm really looking forward to seeing the finished product.
> 
> ...









  please don't follow me...... I love bean soup.


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca (Mar 10, 2013)

JP61 said:


> please don't follow me...... I love bean soup.


Hahahaha.  I'll be sure to keep that in mind. :)


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 10, 2013)

JP61 said:


> please don't follow me...... I love bean soup.


Thanks for the warnin JP!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 10, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Thanks for the warnin JP!


Sure thing...... anything for SMF friends and family.


----------

